# Moving in summer, need school!



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

We are moving to Pera in Central Algarve in August (hooray!) and the first thing I need to tackle is schools. We have 2 kids (will be aged 6 and 3) so very young. We have registered them for the International school of Algrave in Lagao already. However, the more research I do, the more I think we should try them in the local Portuguese schools first. My biggest worry is that my husband and I only speak a little Portuguese and then children none. Will this be too much?

In addition, I am struggling to understand the process for registering them and we also want to have a look around but I can not find any information about my local school in Pera anywhere.

We would appreciate any advice we can get about schools (or anything really!)
Thanks in advance
Shauna


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Hiya

We relocated to portugal last year and our eldest is in the school system. We had a solicitor help us who we knew and spoke English which helped. First thing you'll need is a fiscal number for all of you and proof of address. Visit your local schools. The other thing we needed was a medical review and a declaration oh health and vaccinations. They require a up to date but also the bcg (tb) and hep b, which isn't included in most uk vaccinations. Make sure all your vaccinations are up to date, and if I were you try get them done in the uk. Obviously you need to be registered with the local health centre. If you google it you should find out more information. My nearly five year old has settled in well and is now fluent.
Good luck xx


----------



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks that is all great advice!! It is so good to hear from someone who has been there and survived. All the forums says that they have no regrets about sending their kids to the local Portuguese schools so I am getting more convinced it is the thing to do. Are there any negatives I should worry about?

We have a fiscal number as we bought a property in Pera last year but ill have to look into the jabs (I hate jabs!!). In regards to visiting the school, did you get the solicitor to arrange? Someone advised us to just turn up but I feel a bit weird about that. If your solicitor covers central algarve I would be interested in using him if you woldlnt mind giving me his details? 

Lastly (sorry to go on!) how do I find out term terms? A woman on my street says that the Portuguese are really casual about term dates and sometimes you dont find out until just beforehand, is this right? We are due our next visit 16-23 April so im trying to figure out if the school will be open.

Thanks again, your advice is invaluable to us Shauna xxx


----------



## asmith (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting. No jabs, no school place?? Really?? Sorry to highjack the thread but I find this incredulous and would like to know more.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Terms have been a bit uncertain but more to do with renewal of teachers T&C of service and renewal of contracts, think that's now settled down
School calendar here but has to be confirmed locally
Calendário para o ano escolar 2012-2013 :: Documentos Oficiais :: Ministro da Educação e Ciência :: Governo de Portugal

Registering 
Registration papers from school
Health certificate
Three passport photos
Proof of identity
A leaving certificate from previous school if transferring

Pre school 3-5 yrs
1st Cycle 6-10
2nd 10-12
3rd 12-15 require a pass to move cycle to cycle
Then secondary and higher education

Enrollment in school where you reside or work

More information here Ministry of Education and Science :: Ministries :: Governo de Portugal


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck, Shauna!
Another option is always the PT side of the International School of the Algarve. I have met with the headmistress and she was very nice, spoke English with me and they are used to dealing with non-pt speaking kids coming over from the other side.

I would strongly suggest that you either choose that option or go local. The school in Lagoa is marginal at best. Because your children are so young, it would be very easy for them to pick up the language and the benefit is enormous.

My children were older when we moved and I did put them in the school in Lagoa/Porches. We then moved them to Vale Verde.


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Sonho said:


> My children were older when we moved and I did put them in the school in Lagoa/Porches. We then moved them to Vale Verde.


Sorry to chip in  ,but may I ask how old your children were? Mine is 7 and almost 10yr.
Was it an international or local school? We are contemplating area's to relocate to.... (looking at Spain as well).
Many thanks!


----------

